# Detailer's Domain/Sonax Giveaway 3



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Detailer's Domain - Sonax Giveaway 3*

*Rules:*

Post a cool picture up (anything) be creative.
The picture must be one that you took.

We will accept up to 5 posts increasing your chance to win.

*Restriction* - NSFW, Nudes, Guns, Violences, use your best judgement.

All entries will be thrown in a hat and 1 winner will be picked.

Winner will be announced on March 1, 2011.

*
CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*Here is the BIG Prize!*

A total of 4 Items that are not available for sale here in the USA. PRICELESS :applause2:

*1 Sonax ****pit
1 Sonax 2 in 1 Active Shampoo
1 Sonax Saphir Power Polish
1 Sonax Computer Bag (I believe 1 in just a few made)*

































*
CLICK HERE TO POST YOUR ENTRY!*

Enjoy!


----------

